# what is the best single color screen printing press



## jporrell (May 6, 2007)

I have been doing heat transfers for about a year and want to get into doing 1 color screen printing. Mainly white ink on black shirts. I own on offset printing company and can convert my plate burner to an exposure unit for the screens. I just want to get some feedback on what to look for for getting a good single station press. Thanks, Joe


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

i'd go with this: SCREEN ACCESSORY * SCREEN FRAME HINGE CLAMPS
in that situation.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Exactly. There is no need to buy a single color press. They don't need to hold registration, they just have to bring the screen down and back up.

A couple of jiffy clamps and some woodworking should get you going.

Also, if you're printing white on black, you're going to need a flash unit.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

neato said:


> Exactly. There is no need to buy a single color press. They don't need to hold registration, they just have to bring the screen down and back up.
> 
> A couple of jiffy clamps and some woodworking should get you going.
> 
> Also, if you're printing white on black, you're going to need a flash unit.


could you use a heat gun if your going the cheap route????

and how would you cure the shirts if your screen printing your own shirts??


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

yes, you could use the heat gun to flash and also to cure the shirts. make sure you flash it until it gels... (no ink comes off on finger) and then cure it in a different area as it will take more heat and could warp whatever substrate your clamps are on. i'd probably do some wash tests on practice garments before you have too much faith in a full cure.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

darwinchristian said:


> yes, you could use the heat gun to flash and also to cure the shirts. make sure you flash it until it gels... (no ink comes off on finger) and then cure it in a different area as it will take more heat and could warp whatever substrate your clamps are on. i'd probably do some wash tests on practice garments before you have too much faith in a full cure.


o ok. I heard you could also you a oven, the kind that are in houses??


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

roudystyle36 said:


> o ok. I heard you could also you a oven, the kind that are in houses??


yeah. i wouldn't. unless you never cook in there. and even then, perhaps you should cook something in there.

a heat gun should work fine.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

roudystyle36 said:


> could you use a heat gun if your going the cheap route????
> 
> and how would you cure the shirts if your screen printing your own shirts??


Try contract printing until you can afford a dryer. Be it a flash or conveyor dryer.

A heat gun is kinda like crawling to work when you could ride the bus.

Bus fare is cheap. Why crawl?


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

tpope said:


> Try contract printing until you can afford a dryer. Be it a flash or conveyor dryer.
> 
> A heat gun is kinda like crawling to work when you could ride the bus.
> 
> Bus fare is cheap. Why crawl?


I was thinking of doing that but the local screen printer doesnt print graphics bigger than 16" by 12" and I have shirts that I want printed with bigger graphics than that on them so im not sure what to do


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't want to do 16 x 12 with a heat gun.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you really want to go ghetto then YOUTEES or Ravenprints (same guy) on youtube is your guy. He uses a very simple setup including a converted household oven and it actually works. I've used equipment just as primitive and it will work, not very efficient but better than a heat gun.

YouTube - YouTees's Channel

Eventually you'll want some variation of this:
YouTube - Screen Printing White On Darks w/ Hopkins Screen Print Press


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

There are foolish folks everywhere advertising insane prices. I will not print that cheap! However, quotes are free. Send your art out for a bid. NB do not send press ready art for a quote...

Got an idea.. get it printed. NOW.


----------



## Gruffshirts (Apr 6, 2017)

neato said:


> Exactly. There is no need to buy a single color press. They don't need to hold registration, they just have to bring the screen down and back up.
> 
> A couple of jiffy clamps and some woodworking should get you going.
> 
> Also, if you're printing white on black, you're going to need a flash unit.


I was seriously considering this kit. Might order in a week. I thought I would start with one color. Would it be better to just get hinges?

DIY Print Shop Original T-Shirt Screen Printing Kit <br>Made To Make It | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Gruffshirts said:


> I was seriously considering this kit. Might order in a week. I thought I would start with one color. Would it be better to just get hinges?
> 
> DIY Print Shop Original T-Shirt Screen Printing Kit <br>Made To Make It | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet


I am not a fan of kits. Do the work to figure out what you actually need/want for what you want to do, and then buy that EXACT stuff and nothing else. Kits tend to include things you don't need, and/or things that do not have the correct quality/features for your needs.

If you are handy, you can make your own UV light source for cheap. Starting out, a modified halogen work light is probably the best performance for the buck. But get REAL emulsion to go with it, a fast poly type emulsion like Saati PHU.

Get aluminum frames, not wood. See GoldUP USA; they have among the best prices and higher than average tension.

A cheap 4/1 press will have its issues, in particular with attaining/holding registration on multi-color jobs. But it will work fine for single-color jobs, and you could setup 4 of them at once. You would have the capability to experiment with multi-color designs, and get some practical, if frustrating, experience in doing so.

Buy professional ink, not a hobby brand. Decide if using Plastisol or waterbase. Decide how will flash and cure. Using a half-decent flash for both is probably the best entry-level option.

Don't buy a lot of anything (ink, screens, etc) to start with.

After trying it for a while you will either want to sell it all and never see a T-shirt again, or you will want to sell it all and get pro-level equipment.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

tpope said:


> There are foolish folks everywhere advertising insane prices.


I went into a restaurant today and the young lady working there had a nice looking black tee with gold flake writing in script. Looked very nice! I asked her about it and she told me the shop and that she got it for $7 or $8. I was aghast.


----------

